
Show HN: Deep Learning] Easily import large files without API integration - anthonysarkis
https://youtu.be/w7yiW5wpnMg
======
anthonysarkis
Try it live: [https://diffgram.com/user/new](https://diffgram.com/user/new)

Docs: [https://diffgram.readme.io/docs/importing-files-using-
connec...](https://diffgram.readme.io/docs/importing-files-using-connections)

